# Baked Potatoes



## tancowgirl2000 (Jun 23, 2004)

How do you bake your paoatoes....in the microwave, in the oven or BBQ...sorry...grill??

Do you wrap them and if so what...tinfoil or saran wrap?

Do you stuff them before you bake?

What temp and how long do you cook them for using your method?

I ask this because I do all the above but I wonder what the best cooking time is for them.  With out them ending up shrunk inside the skin.  Doesn't happen all the time but last night it did...so wanted to know what others did or did not do.....

Thanks
Tanis


----------



## Alix (Jun 23, 2004)

If I do them in the microwave I just poke em all over and hit the potato button. If I am doing them on the BBQ I slice them horizontally about every 1/8th of an inch but not all the way through. I then toss butter and salt and pepper on and wrap in tinfoil. I do them about 1/2 hour on each side on the BBQ. They always turn out great for me. Good luck.


----------



## tancowgirl2000 (Jun 23, 2004)

K Alix....what if you don't a potatoe button.  On the grgill...hehehe...I never have a problem but what of the microwave.....how many minutes does the potate button run for


----------



## Alix (Jun 24, 2004)

You would have to ask that wouldn't you. I think it is about 6 minutes for one potato and 17 for 4. I don't usually do other amounts so that is the best I can do. I think if you don't have a potato button you should maybe do the old 2 minutes on, poke check, two minutes on...etc until they feel done. Then you will know how long to go. Your wattage may be different than mine. Ooooo...that sounds a bit naughty! Heeheehee. Look out Tanis, if the boys get a hold of that one it could go far.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (Jun 24, 2004)

I batter them in lard, sugar and salt. I deep fry them.... then dip them in butter. Im on that potato diet.  :roll:


----------



## tancowgirl2000 (Jun 24, 2004)

That sounds like an EXCELLENT potatoe diet Sushi.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Alix....thanks for leaving that door wide open!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




hehehe 
Tanis


----------



## Nocturnal (Jul 4, 2004)

If you don't have a potato button you can just poke a bunch of holes in the potato and put it in on high for about ten minutes.  Mines comes out perfect.  I slap the butter on it, sour cream, and I'm good.


----------



## RAYT721 (Jul 4, 2004)

*Potatoes*

I usually "nuke" them for 7-10 minutes, depending on the size of the potato. Lately though I have been making Weight Watcher Oven Fries that are soaked in water and sugar and then seasoned and baked. We bought a french fry cutter from Bed, Bath & Beyond that is just awesome for cutting two sizes of fries... normal and thin. The healthy WW fry option is so much better than the deep-fried variation.


----------



## Dove (Jul 4, 2004)

*Ray,
I have a french fry cutter and potato slicer that my dad used when I was a kid..era 1940's or a little later. The dime store (Kresses or Woolworth'sI think) use to demo things at the front of the store like all the state Fairs do now. He loved to cook and always watched their demo's when he could.
Marge*


----------



## Raine (Jul 7, 2004)

We do them in the wave and the cooker.  
In the wave, we add just a touch of water. It depends on the size of tater as to how long we zap them. We turn half way through.

In the cooker, probably about 1 1/2 hours.


----------



## Raine (Jul 7, 2004)

Here is what we like to do with baked potatoes.


----------



## tancowgirl2000 (Jul 8, 2004)

We top ours with margerine, sour cream, shredded cheese, bacon bits (artificial, cuz they are SO much tastier) and chopped green onin.  A while back I used to top with broccoli, ham,  cheese, salt and pepper.....mmm good


----------



## Bangbang (Aug 25, 2004)

Basic Baked Potatoes

Ingredients:
Large baking potatoes
Olive oil
Salt

Wash the potatoes well and then prick all over with a fork. Coat them with the oil and salt - messy but fun! Bake in the oven for about 1 hour at 375 degrees F.

If I am in a hurry I start them in the Microwave and finsh them in a hot oven.


----------



## PolishedTopaz (Aug 25, 2004)

Hi....

I bake mine. Poke them a few times, put into pre-heated 350-375 till done{depends on the size} Don't wrap it, that's more like steaming. When done {depending on my mood} I will either scoop them out and add; butter, sour cream, minced scallions, garlic powder, S+P and grated cheddar. Or just straight up with butter, sour cream and S+P. Works for me!


----------



## Barbara L (Aug 25, 2004)

I bake mine like PolishedTopaz.  I actually like them a little overdone.  I like the skins to be a little tough.  I usually top mine with plain butter or with sour cream and chopped green onion or chives.  Sometimes I fix them like my mom did.  She cut them in half the short way and scooped out most of the potato.  She put butter on the scooped out part and also in the scooped out shell.  It's hard to explain, but those little potato shell cups really have an interesting flavor eaten like that.

 Barbara


----------



## Lifter (Oct 16, 2004)

There are soime excellent arguments why we should never use a microwave, and doing so wrecks baked potatos anyways...

Use the old fashioned oven, insert cleaned, washed baking potatos on bottom rack and cook at 400 for one hour...or if you want to foil wrap them you could, but I like the way the skin comes out without the wrap...


----------



## luvs (Oct 16, 2004)

i bake mine or boil them.


----------



## callie (May 20, 2007)

I'm resurrecting the baked potato thread...any further input from anyone?

I usually foil-wrap mine and bake at 350-375 for an hour or till done.  At this altitude, it seems to take longer.

I notice some use olive oil before baking, some use nothing.  Does anyone use shortening?


----------



## Caine (May 20, 2007)

I wash the potatoes, poke a few holes in them with a fork so they don't explode (it happens!), and stick them into a preheated oven at 375F for an hour. Then I usually make twice baked potatoes out of them because everyone seems to like those better than a plain old baked potato.

BTW, a potato cooked in a microwave doesn't bake. It steams.


----------



## jpmcgrew (May 20, 2007)

Like others here I like to put oil cracked black pepper and kosher salt on bakers and roast turning them a few times at about 400-425 degrees till done.Really good!


----------



## csalt (May 21, 2007)

Oven if you've plenty of time and like a nice crunchy skin: Microwave if you're in a hurry. Start of with less time than you think you need ..then they won't shrivel! Add more time *very *carefully.
If doing in the oven, leave them wet after you've washed and pricked the skins.
Microwave...just prick the skins. If you don't prick them they'll explode!


----------



## BreezyCooking (May 21, 2007)

Unless I'm cooking something else in the oven that will also cook the potatoes, I usually do mine in the microwave.

I first make a lengthwise & crosswise piercing with a fork to not only release steam, but make it easy to split/push the potatoes open when done.  The potatoes (2) are then placed on a plate (pierced-side down) & nuked on high for 7 minutes.  They're then turned over & nuked for another 7 minutes.  After that, they're removed from the oven, wrapped in a clean linen tea towel, & allowed to "rest" for 5 minutes.  Perfect every time, with a nice chewy skin & fluffy interior.


----------

